# Breeding Guppies for Oscar food?



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

Most people recommend only feeding live feeders that you breed yourself so you know they are healthy, If i breed guppies for my oscar how often could i feed him live feeders?


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

All day everyday.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Blademan said:


> All day everyday.


I don't think that's a good idea. They need variety. I'm not sure how nutritious guppies are. I guess you can feed the guppies good food and then feed the guppies to the Oscar. :fish:


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

Agree with LS Oscars need variety and Guppies don't have much nutritional value and feeding feeders may even promote aggression in your O. I don't understand why people do feeders. An O's diet in the wild is 60% insects/crustaceans. They may eat the occasional small fish but usually that because of a territory dispute.


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

johncl said:


> Agree with LS Oscars need variety and Guppies don't have much nutritional value and feeding feeders may even promote aggression in your O. I don't understand why people do feeders. An O's diet in the wild is 60% insects/crustaceans. They may eat the occasional small fish but usually that because of a territory dispute.


I also wonder why people feed their fish smaller fish. There are many negatives that come with feeding other fish and would make much more sense to feed pellets or even shrimp. I have never and will never feed small fish to my big fish. I like any and all species and find it very cruel to end a guppies life like that.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I feed my O crickets sometimes. Lot more nutrition than feeding fish.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I try to vary my oscars diet, but have not ever fed him feeders. Basically, I feed him once a day. Saturdays are cricket day. Wednesday is bloodworm day. The rest of the time he eats a good quality pellet. And once or twice a week I will throw some lettuce in there. But beware. The lettuce looks pretty much the same going in as it does coming out.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

To each his own. Fact is, in the wild, oscars will eat any small fish it can catch. It is instinctive. If you can get healthy feeders, and want to feed them, then do. When I said you can feed guppies all day everyday, I was just joking. If you have adult oscars, you would be hard pressed to breed enough guppies, let alone raise them to a size that would tempt an oscar, to satisfy them. Hence, all day, everyday. :lol: 
A good pellet is a varied diet. Just read the ing. list. 
Age basically determines what is nessesary, the other stuff is for our own personal satisfaction.
They will eat most anything and everything. Too much of anything in too short of a period craps up the water, and could hurt them. That includeds guppies


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Simple answer No.
Harder answer -->http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12521


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> Simple answer No.
> Harder answer -->http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12521


nice.... outsource the harder answer! :lol:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

:lol:


----------

